# Brand New Mesmerize Group On Facebook



## ZZubby8 (Jan 8, 2012)

First off I am willing to make people knowledgeable on the Mez admins in the group. we are small and work on it whenever we have free time we offer help to newbies, and people who know what they are doing can ask questions to others about which roms are the best on battery and performance questions etc.

Here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/426115774092154/


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Did we ever figure out what happened to the old FB pages?

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App.


----------

